# Medium format IR film



## KMac (Jul 9, 2007)

Does anyone know of a medium format (120) infrared film?  It seems that most of them have been discontinued.  Any leads would be greatly appreciated.

Best regards,
Kevin


----------



## Steph (Jul 9, 2007)

I am aware of 2 films you can buy here in England (I am assuming you are talking about B&W films). Ilford SFX (not trully IR but with extended red sensitivity) and Rollei IR820C (true IR film). They are both available from Silverprint in the UK, but there must be suppliers in the US.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 9, 2007)

The only IR films available in 120 at the moment are Ilford SFX, Fotokemika IR 820c and IR 400. The Fotokemika films are branded under the names Efke/Maco/Rollei.


----------



## KMac (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.  I found a source for the Rollei film.

Best regards,
Kevin


----------

